
Tech sector blasts IBM and ABS over [Australian] Census failure - pedrogrande
http://www.afr.com/technology/web/security/tech-sector-blasts-ibm-and-abs-over-census-failure-and-demand-compensation-20160810-gqpbih
======
tracker1
I don't get how anything designed in the past couple years for something like
this could be done in such a way as to crash and burn like this...

I mean, a couple geo-redundant C* clusters, and a load-balanced API server...
Hell, design around (AWS|Azure|Google) cloud's big-data offerings, provided
they meet legal/security concerns, and this would have been highly unlikely,
or at least had appropriate help from the cloud provider for what that
structure would have brought.

I don't know the details, but a multi-million dollar project for something
like this should have been able to handle a _LOT_ of load, if properly
engineered like a project such as this should have been.

